# Dog and Dog



## woren (Dec 1, 2010)

How to get a dog to quit bullying an injured dog?
These dogs seemed to have been best friends before the smaller one got into an accident and hurt her leg. Since the accident the smaller dog has been rehabbing the leg and it's getting better every day.

But we're having setbacks when the 2nd largest dog of three (the largest minds her own business and doesn't have a problem with either of the 2) is bullying the smaller injured dog.

The medium sized dog just mauls the small dog at any random point. Some days it can be calm, and some days we'd have to separate the two.

Why is my dog picking on my injured dog?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

pack mentality. It sounds like your injured dog was the pack leader and the other is trying to gain dominance. I'd say keep them separated tell the one is back to 100%. I know that would be hard to do for most people but just do your best. another thing that might help you is to excersize the dogs so it's to tired to be a bully.

xdeano


----------

